# asthmatic child and DLA benefit



## amylw1

hi,

not sure if anyone can help me or not. my 3yr old is very asthmatic - steriod inhalers and tablets daily. i have been told that if an adult was on the same medication they woud be entitled to DLA.

but when i rang and spoke to some1 they werent sure IF i could claim for son as a child. surely the fact that i have to supervise his medication etc involves more time than an adult doing their own.

would you just request a claim pack and fill it in and send it off?

thanks


----------



## soon2b6

I dont know, however I do know someone from my kids old school that claimed it for her daughter who had athsma and exzyma (SP?) I would speak to the HV and see if she knows.


----------



## cheryl

I claim dla for my son who has ear infections, on the claim form its one of the questions that they ask.
Get a claim form and send one to them its worth ago and even if they refuse don't give up it was my second attempt that got it for us.
Good Luck if you do decide to try and claim.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Jessica was born with Fibular Hemimelia and will be having her leg amputated next month. We have been told we are unable to claim DLA as she is not classed as disabled.


----------



## Lisalovesbean

I have asthma and suffered terribly as a kid, in and out of hospital....got no DLA!

But never tried to claim it anyway!

I get High rate DLA and mobility for my son, he is severely austistic, globally developmentally delayed and is still in nappies aged seven, he can't talk at all and has chronic gut problems, also uses wheelchair.......

had to fight for the high rate, was very hard to get taken notice of!


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Nikkinoonoo said:


> Jessica was born with Fibular Hemimelia and will be having her leg amputated next month. We have been told we are unable to claim DLA as she is not classed as disabled.


That's shocking! You should try again.....ask your daughters consultant to write you a back up letter! Seriously wrong, she deserves it, IMO!

:hugs:


----------



## soon2b6

I dont understand how they can say a child who will be missing a leg can not be disabled, I would challenge that, its got to be a mistake surely?


----------



## Jkelmum

My asthma is extremly bad i did get dla for 2 yrs then they stopped it ....Yet 3 yrs later i am worse then i was but appeals state bcos i can walk 100 yards with my meds i am not entitled ...They are strict but its worth a try and if they turn u down appeal ...My asthma nurse as told me to try again as its been over a yr since lasttime i tried x


----------



## Angel2Fire

DLA isn't about what disability a person has, it's about what help a person needs. I'm not quite sure what the grounds for a childs are, but I know for an adults its classed as:

Higher mobility- unable to walk or virtually unable to walk
Lower Mobility- Being able to walk less than 100m or walking causes severe pain and discomfort
Higher care- Needing help continously throughout the day and night
Middle care- Needing help continuously throughout the day
Lower care- Not being able to cook a main meal or needing help for at least an hour a day.

It can be very difficult to get DLA, they will fob you off with all sorts of excuses and the form needs to be filled out just right... remember its all about the help someones needs, not whats wrong.

I hope everyone who needs it or their child needs it manages to get it. And if anyone wants any help or advice feel free to pm me, I have been claiming DLA for years and am wise to a lot of their ways.


----------

